
Postful Allows You to Send Snail Mail via Email - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/09/postful-allows-you-to-send-snail-mail-via-email/
======
dpapathanasiou
This sounds like someone took Gmail Paper --
<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/index.html> \-- a bit too seriously.

------
mukund
Number 1 problem is privacy, how safe is it to put in things?

